# Beginner with a... unique driving prospect



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello! I have a llama who I'd like to eventually train to drive a cart. (Mods feel free to move this to a different section if appropriate). Has anyone ever had experience training llamas to drive? I'm guessing it's fundamentally the same as donkeys, horses, etc. I've skimmed this forum, especially beginner threads, and have learned a lot. But I still have a few questions, if you'd be kind enough to take a shot  
Would driving clubs be welcoming, or are they strictly equines? 
Are there any books or websites you'd recommend that deal with equipment?
Any tips for finding a driving instructor? Not sure where to start on this one.
What do you wish you'd known when you started driving?

I want to do this right! I'd like to start ground driving him this spring. I'm thinking about modifying mini/pony equipment, but I want to fully understand function before I do anything crazy and start chopping up harnesses.

Thank you so much, I know it's a long shot, but any kind of advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Can I just say this is the most awesome thing I have ever heard, ever? xD

I'm sorry that I can't offer any help. But, I'm definitely subbing to see what others say ;D


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I would think any animal you wish to drive with you need to start with the basics then go from there. Start by getting a few books on driving fundamentals, go to your local library to see if they may have a few books or go on line and typing in on google what your looking for. 

One thing to consider OP, many horses do not like llama's, for whatever reason. My draft mare looks at them with suspicion, I have driven with them while in a parade but I know of others who they cannot get their horse near them. 

Good luck and please, keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Can I just say this is the most awesome thing I have ever heard, ever? xD


Thanks He's halter broke, lays down on cue, lets you pick up his feet, etc. I don't really have a use for a pack animal, so I figured I might try driving, when he's old enough. 

GreySorrel: Thank you! I'll definitely look at the library. My ex used to drive drafts for a carriage company, but I burned that bridge a while ago :? Harold has to live separate from my horses because my gelding does NOT get along with him. He pins his ears if I'm watching, but as soon as I turn my back he tries to go after him. I'll keep that in mind if I ever want to drive with others.

I don't have any very good pictures of him, but here he is when he was a baby (cria):


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

There's a guy by work that drives llamas. His older gelding was allegedly hard to beat 10 years ago. I've never seen him drive them but I know he buys large pony equipment but than has to make adjustments to make things fit. Check out the larger shows. That's probably the only place you will see driving classes for them. If I see him at our draft horse sale next WE I'll ask for some guidance.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Check out Moonlight Thunder, Tuscola, TX 79562 she trains Llamas to drive, and is quite outgoing on facebook, so she seems like she'd be willing to offer advise.


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Is Harold your llama or your ex?


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, Harold is now my ex llama. He got attacked by our neighbor's dogs a few weeks ago. I had an RIP thread on the farm animal part of the forum. Sad situation :-(


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry. He was a beautiful little fellow. I had to dispose of my neighbors dog a couple of years ago. I had told them several times to keep it home. Both of their dogs were terrorizing everything on the place. I woke up one morning at 5am and it was harassing my horse. I don't know why people think they have the right to allow their dogs to free roam just because they live in the country. It's a little different if you have a big farm or ranch. Our neighbors are 200 feet away. Our yard is fenced front and back for our pets. It really ticks me off that they refuse to take care of their pets and then I had the disagreeable task of taking the dog to the shelter.


----------

